
WA Gov. Inslee issues emergency proclamation that limits large events - troydavis
https://www.governor.wa.gov/news-media/inslee-issues-emergency-proclamation-limits-large-events-minimize-public-health-risk
======
paulmd
Correct move. Should be done statewide and nationwide as well.

Sorry about your trade convention, I had a show I wanted to go to next month
as well, but this is probably the single largest move that could be done to
help limit the spread. I'd even say to reduce that to 50 people or so.

Kinda awkward to have to tell people they can't go to church but even that's
not the best idea right now.

~~~
loeg
250 people is a pretty large church draw. Most will be smaller than that
anyway with some people self-isolating.

~~~
sp332
I thought that sounded small, but the median church size is around 75 people
(as of 2009 anyway). [https://internetmonk.com/archive/michael-bell-what-is-
an-ave...](https://internetmonk.com/archive/michael-bell-what-is-an-average-
church) So the majority of churchgoers will be affected, but a minority of
churches.

~~~
loeg
Yeah, it impacts mostly the evangelical megachurches and less typical
protestant or catholic churches.

------
troydavis
Proclamation full text:
[https://www.governor.wa.gov/sites/default/files/20-07%20Coro...](https://www.governor.wa.gov/sites/default/files/20-07%20Coronavirus%20%28tmp%29.pdf)

Gist: "Gatherings of 250 people or more for social, spiritual and recreational
activities including, but not limited to, community, civic, public, leisure,
faith-based, or sporting events; parades; concerts; festivals; conventions;
fundraisers; and similar activities"

… in the 3-county area including Seattle, initially through March 31.

~~~
Tallasatree
Seattle resident working downtown and living in the city. Not an alarmist but
I am a realist on the situation. The situation is getting spooky and the press
conference, though expected, was eerie to say the least. This is like living a
movie.

~~~
troydavis
Also a Seattle resident. I was glad to see Trevor Bedford endorse their
approach unprompted:
[https://twitter.com/trvrb/status/1237802324409516033](https://twitter.com/trvrb/status/1237802324409516033)

------
geephroh
Seattle public schools just announced a two-week closure starting March 12 as
well.

~~~
daxfohl
Same for Lake Washington School District. (Redmond/MSFT area).
[https://www.lwsd.org/](https://www.lwsd.org/)

------
loeg
"WA Gov. Inslee" is Washington Governor Inslee. Not part of TFA's title, but
useful context if you don't recognize the last name or the URL.

